# Daten in Listbox in Spalten einlesen



## MacInternet (13. April 2007)

Hilfe, ich stehe bald kurz vor einem Nervenzusammenbruch: 

Und zwar möchte ich gerne wissen, wie ich Daten, die aus einem Textfile in eine Listbox eingelesen werden (fso.stream) auch in Spalten eingelesen werden können.

Seit nunmehr 3,5  Stunden suche ich jetzt im Netz nach einem Beispiel - vergebens.
Wer kann mir bitte mal hierfür ein Beispiel nennen:


```
ListBox1.AddItem (Format(ListBox1.ListCount + 1, "00#")) & " - " & (wort)
```

Dies ist die bisherige Zeile (verkürzt), die brav die eingelesenen Daten bisher in eine Listbox schreibt. Nun hat die Listbox mehrere Spalten bekommen. In Wirklichkeit insg. 5, aber nehmen wir mal der Einfachheit halber an, es seien nur 2 Spalten und in der 1. Spalte (column) soll jetzt in dem Beispiel der formatierte ListCount stehen und erst in der 2. Spalte das ermittelte "wort".

*Wie müsste bitte dann diese Zeile heißen? *
Oder geht das gar nicht in ein und demselben Atemzug mit "AddItem"? 
Bitte, kann mir jemand diesen Beispielsatz "umbauen"?

Danke schon mal im voraus,
(ein ganz verzweifelter) Mac


----------



## Kojak666 (13. April 2007)

guten morgen

versuchs mal so...

```
Dim dummy1 As String = "hier das Wort"
ListBox1.Items.Add((Format(ListBox1.Items.Count + 1, "00#")) & " - " & dummy1)
```


ich hoffeich konnte helfen
 
MfG
Kojak


----------



## MacInternet (13. April 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Leider löst das mein Problem nicht, da ich nur eine weitere Fehlermeldung bekomme: Method oder Data not found...  

Und wie gesagt, es gibt ja noch mehrer Spalten und mehrere Wörter, die da eingelesen werden sollen. So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, muß das irgendwie mit "column" gehen. Bloß wie......?

Gruß Mac


----------



## Kojak666 (13. April 2007)

Mit Welchem VB arbeitest du den  VB6 / .net 2003 / .net2005


----------



## Alex F. (13. April 2007)

Du musst über 

Listbox1.listitems.Columns 

arbeiten

Grüsse bb


----------



## MacInternet (13. April 2007)

Ich arbeite mit VB6. Aber inzwischen habe ich einen Weg gefunden, zu dem gewünschten Ergebnis zu kommen. Vielleicht ein kleiner Umweg, aber egal, es geht. 

Gruß Mac


----------

